# case modding



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2010)

sorry i wrongly posted this in discussions


i want to mod my cm 334
want to add a transparent side panel

what i have learn till now is that 
cutting the desired shape
need desired shaped acrylic sheet
paste with silicon gel


but what kind of acrylic sheet?
how to cut the side panel ?
total cost ?
how to make space for fans on the acrylic sheet?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 5, 2010)

post your cabby pic first.




> how to cut the side panel ?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125902&page=2

In google give the name of the cabby you have .From image select a picture with a side panel. draw a sketch in paintbrush  for the side panel. or you can take a picture of your cabby and then do the job in system. 

Now, draw that same sketch with a pencil on the side panel.go to a tin cutter (generally grill worker).*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125902


total cost ?
acrylic will be within 100 bucks. 

no idea about silicon gel



> how to make space for fans on the acrylic sheet?


 
just googled it.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 5, 2010)

thing else can be used against acrylic sheet.
who will make holes in acrylic sheet


----------



## mavihs (Jun 6, 2010)

whast your total budget for modding?
do your really want to mod CM Elite? better to buy a new cabby!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 6, 2010)

mavihs said:


> whast your total budget for modding?
> do your really want to mod CM Elite? better to buy a new cabby!



is there any problem in case modding with cm elite series
it's a new cabby only
budget around 0.5 - 1k


----------



## mavihs (Jun 6, 2010)

> is there any problem in case modding with cm elite series


just that i feel that they are a piece of **** cabinets!


> it's a new cabby only


sad, you should have bought a better cabinet!


> budget around 0.5 - 1k


thats low for proper modding!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 6, 2010)

i just want a transparent side panel how much will it cost
and cm cabbby was way easier to get than any other
nzxt was highly pricedand i don't want to go with a zebronics cabby


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

i cannot find any pic of your cabby.

have you gone through the links provided to you. i have done modding in CM ELITE 310.



saurabh_1e said:


> thing else can be used against acrylic sheet.


 
can;t get you. 



> who will make holes in acrylic sheet


 
you do for yourself.

after you buy that sheet and design it, some wastage will come out. now make a screw driver hot and pierce it through the sheet(in the wastage part) first. or you can drill it from a carpenter keeping a thick cloth beneath so that it will not crack.

after all these are done you may go for lighting portion. i will tell you that after you finish the first part.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





avichandana20000 said:


> i cannot find any pic of your cabby.
> 
> have you gone through the links provided to you. i have done modding in CM ELITE 310.
> 
> ...




not able to find acrylic sheet anywhere
can use simple glass instead

not able to find rubber u channel.

asked a grill cutter he will cut the side panel


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

do you have any problem in posting the pic
 ok at least tell me the model name and number of your cabby.



> not able to find acrylic sheet anywhere


 
u have searched in the glass selling shop? though not all glass shops have it. 
 OR 

any relative u have in kolkata? i can arrange for the same.




> can use simple glass instead


 
pls don't. it will increase the weight of the cabby. & the chance of breaking is high.



> not able to find rubber u channel.


 
why is it required? 



> asked a grill cutter he will cut the side panel


 
great.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

model name cooler master 334

posting the pics.
by tomorrow


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> model name cooler master 334
> 
> posting the pics.
> by tomorrow


 

mid tower OR nvidia edition.?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

mid tower
send you the pics


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> mid tower
> send you the pics


 
this i am doing from my office. so for security reasons i will not be able to see the pics through any link. hence pls attach the pics with you message here only. anyhow i have googled it.


*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/4253/featured/top5.jpg?2146204521

you need to keep both the channels for fan. and in that case you may draw like this.(file attached)

what is your  idea?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

a personal question too i need to ask can pm you


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

another one


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

> a personal question too i need to ask can pm you


 
be online . i will be back by 15 mins. going to have tiffin.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

i think will be cutting this much only


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> i think will be cutting this much only


 
seen it . please maintain 1 & half inch gap from the bits(inside) so that you can get a well space for pasting.

how do you want to pm with me?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 7, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> seen it . please maintain 1 & half inch gap from the bits(inside) so that you can get a well space for pasting.
> 
> how do you want to pm with me?



just want to ask some thing

thru tdf only


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> just want to ask some thing
> 
> thru tdf only


 
ask then. BTW i do not actually know how to PM someone privately.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 8, 2010)

hey aichvandana20000 , how much did it cost you to modify your cabby???? could you give link to that specific thread here???? me also thinking to do some creativity on my cabby....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 8, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> hey aichvandana20000 , how much did it cost you to modify your cabby???? could you give link to that specific thread here???? me also thinking to do some creativity on my cabby....


 
Link is already provided in this thread. 

acrylic sheet 85/-

gum 60/-

tin cutter 20/-

neon light 150/-

total 315.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 8, 2010)

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/do-case-modding-104557-6.html


will get all things from here


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 9, 2010)

*www.mnpctech.com/

another link


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 10, 2010)

mnpctech won't deliver in india na 

the link i posted sell things which they had originally bought from mtechpc


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 10, 2010)

Have a look here : *www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product03.php?cl_index=2&sc_index=29

Lian-Li sells separate side-panels. So if u can buy this then no need to do any cutting.


----------

